# Correction Detail on Solar Orange TTS



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sure wallsendmag wont mind me sharing the following write up with you guys. I spent Saturday correcting the finish on his new car, this is the end result. Nice to meet you Andrew, and your lovely wife. I will try to come along to a future meet as well to meet some of the other guys and gals.

Today we had a rather nice Solar Orange TTS to deswirl and reprotect. The day started with some rather nasty rain when we were busy with the wash stages, but the sun was shining by the end for the after shots. Had my helper today, so some of the pics are better than normal, because it would appear that Jonnie has read the instruction manual for my camera and can take better pics than I can with it.

Lots of work to do on this one. At just over a month old, it was delivered with some rather heavy swirling on it. Job was to get rid of these and generally give the car the finish a brand new car should have. Apologies for the lack of pics on the swirls, but it was really difficult to capture them on this colour.

Befores

















Wheels cleaned with AS Smart Wheels, arches with AS G101, and tyres scrubbed with Megs Degreaser to remove the oil based tyre dressing that had been liberally applied by the dealer.

On with the process
No pics of the wash stage because of the heavy rain, but usual foam pre wash followed by 2BM wash with Sheepskin mitt and Megs Shampoo Plus as shampoo.

Claying taken care of using Sonus Grey and Megs LT as lube, car was suffering with some heavy fallout even after claying. So whole car was treated to some AS Fallout Remover, which did the trick after being left to dwell.

Leaving this after drying.


















Then put inside for inspection. Car was really badly swirled on every panel, test combos led to me using 3M Extra Fine with a blob of 3M Fast Cut Plus on the pad for that extra bite. This gave the required finish after a single pass, with only some of the heavier marks requiring a second pass. All panels were then refined with 3M Ultrafina, I love the glossy wet finish this gives, and on the orange it was simply stunning.

Swirls



















In action, just look at the concentration!!!










While I was busy with the polishing Jonnie cracked on with all the other jobs, wheels sealed with FK1000p for maximum durability, all shuts cleaned and polished with Jeffs Prime, tailpipes cleaned with Megs Next Gen and 00 wire wool, windows cleaned with 100% IPA and then sealed with Rain X.

Inside was dusted down with a clean MF, new car not much else needed, windows cleaned with IPA and mats etc hovered with Henry. Jonnie has developed a new striping technique as well, we call it the chess board!!









Engine bay was tickled with a damp MF to remove any dirt and watermarks, and all metal polished with AS Tango under there, and trim given a wipeover with the 303 Aerospace Protectant. All exterior chrome was polished using Jeffs Prime, and all the awkward to reach places done with the same by hand.

Tyres were dressed with 2 coats of Zaino Z-16.

Before LSP applied


















LSPs today were a mix, I wanted to keep the slickness and wet look of the polished paint, the orange is truly a stunning colour, so first stage was a layer of CG Blacklight. I then topped this with Dodo Orange crush, what else on a colour like this!! Once out in sun there was a light layer of Zaino Z-8 applied prior to handing over to the customer.










After this car looked stunning in the unit under the lights, but the real colour was revealed when it was rolled out into the afternoon sun.

First some shots inside

















































































Jonnie at work with the toothpicks!!









Now in the sun

















































































My Favourite pic of today










From this










To This










Thanks for looking and all comments are appreciated.

[email protected]


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice one, lovely car.


----------



## mon&amp;stu (Feb 5, 2011)

Excellent work here, really good job! Can't believe that the swirls marks etc were so bad on a new car. Is the owner going to use this article and get the dealer to pay some of the bill?? !!

nice job well done though.

Stu


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello, now that's what I call a DETAILED CAR!!!!!!! Stunning!!!!! A real professional job. 8)

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mon&stu said:


> Excellent work here, really good job! Can't believe that the swirls marks etc were so bad on a new car. Is the owner going to use this article and get the dealer to pay some of the bill?? !!
> 
> nice job well done though.
> 
> Stu


The dealer suggested this course of action as a remedy and are footing the bill  . Was great to meet you David , impressive work


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback people.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mon&stu said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent work here, really good job! Can't believe that the swirls marks etc were so bad on a new car. Is the owner going to use this article and get the dealer to pay some of the bill?? !!
> ...


It looks fabulous, but was it not a NEW car? I'd have lobbed it back at them as a lemon - or orange... whatever. :roll: It should be perfect from the showroom surely? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It was a close run thing but I thought I'd see what they suggested and they came back to me with this.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

You did the right thing to let the dealer try their resolution - annoying to have swirls in the first place, but that's just poor prep by the original valeter


----------



## mon&amp;stu (Feb 5, 2011)

I definitely think you did the right thing Wallsendmag.
The final and stunning result here is a car that looks BETTER than new!
I'm not normally one for Orange but your TTS completely looks amazing, love it!

All the best
Stu


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Car looks great andrew, will be booking mine soon for a full correction as well.


----------

